# Discovery process



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Okay, just for kicks I'm kinda wondering how most of y'all decided on your fursona species.
Example: I couldn't explain why, I just felt like a wolf... a Lone Wolf (if any other Halo players are out there, you'll understand that one). 
I look forward to your answers!


----------



## Sagt (Feb 22, 2017)

Don't really have a fursona, but if I did, it would probably be either a wolf or dog. They're just too cute!


----------



## NeoWolfXVI (Feb 22, 2017)

Mine is a wolf just because I love wolves


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 22, 2017)

i love like occult stuff and werewolves, they were my favorite thing since i was a kid so naturally id be a wolf.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2017)

this is just one of my (prototype) fursonas, but I chose the red fox because I always loved them and because I feel it embodies me the closest. it resembles my build, has angular features, my favourite colour is red, I consider myself a bit of a trickster, it's a bit shy, and in films it always makes all sorts of hand gestures when speaking


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> this is just one of my (prototype) fursonas, but I chose the red fox because I always loved them and because I feel it embodies me the closest. it resembles my build, has angular features, my favourite colour is red, I consider myself a bit of a trickster, it's a bit shy, and in films it always makes all sorts of hand gestures when speaking


Cool.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 22, 2017)

I like rats.
I think rats are cute.
Therefore, my fursona is a rat.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm a human
I'm me
It's me
I am it
We are one


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 22, 2017)

My profile pic is ferret.

Therefore I am ferret.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> My profile pic is ferret.
> 
> Therefore I am ferret.


Makes sense


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 22, 2017)

I felt drawn quite strongly towards tigers when I discovered them in their fullest.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 22, 2017)

Well I found bats fascinating, flying mammals like wtf?! And they kinda reminded me of myself, night owl, terrible eyesight (thats just a stereotype), ability to fly... okay I lack the last one but otherwise its pretty close :3 Their wings also remind me of little jackets when they hang, and I love jackets :3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Well I found bats fascinating, flying mammals like wtf?! And they kinda reminded me of myself, night owl, terrible eyesight (thats just a stereotype), ability to fly... okay I lack the last one but otherwise its pretty close :3 Their wings also remind me of little jackets when they hang, and I love jackets :3


I can dig it!


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 22, 2017)

My fursona is a wolf because wolves perfectly match my personality. Wolves, when together in a pack, are very social but wolves alone are very secluded and anti social. Which is just like me. I'm extremely social with my friends and people I'm close with but when they're not around I'm very anti social and I immediately just stop talking to people.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> My fursona is a wolf because wolves perfectly match my personality. Wolves, when together in a pack, are very social but wolves alone are very secluded and anti social. Which is just like me. I'm extremely social with my friends and people I'm close with but when they're not around I'm very anti social and I immediately just stop talking to people.


And actually, that kinda sounds like me... maybe we just found the unknown explanation for my own choice


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> And actually, that kinda sounds like me... maybe we just found the unknown explanation for my own choice


Maybe so. Also wolves are cool.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> Maybe so. Also wolves are cool.


Truuuuuuee


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Heh, I took the poodle moth, because:
1. It is awesome, 
2. If I try to find an animal that resembles me in the wild, I'll probably end up with a blobfish fursona
3.Did I mention it is awesome?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh, I took the poodle moth, because:
> 1. It is awesome,
> 2. If I try to find an animal that resembles me in the wild, I'll probably end up with a blobfish fursona
> 3.Did I mention it is awesome?


Okay, I can follow that!


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh, I took the poodle moth, because:
> 1. It is awesome,
> 2. If I try to find an animal that resembles me in the wild, I'll probably end up with a blobfish fursona
> 3.Did I mention it is awesome?


That's pretty original. I don't think I've ever seen or heard of moth fursona. Kinda unusual though but hey it's yours to make.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> That's pretty original. I don't think I've ever seen or heard of moth fursona. Kinda unusual though but hey it's yours to make.


I think there are a few already. I don't really mind about the originality. I think it's just a species that I like and that looks very cute and cool ^^


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think there are a few already. I don't really mind about the originality. I think it's just a species that I like and that looks very cute and cool ^^


What he was getting at is that you don't see that every day, unlike the millions of wolf sonas that exist... mine included


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What he was getting at is that you don't see that every day, unlike the millions of wolf sonas that exist... mine included


Or the billions and billions of foxes.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> Or the billions and billions of foxes.


Amen. Sometimes when creating a sona, it could help to "Take a ride on the Wild Side" -(Motley Crue)


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Amen. Sometimes when creating a sona, it could help to "Take a ride on the Wild Side" -(Motley Crue)


+1 for the motley crue reference !
Who wants to make a blob fish sona now?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> +1 for the motley crue reference !
> Who wants to make a blob fish sona now?


In all honesty, while I might do a species adopt in that area, I think I'll pass on having the sona. I don't even know if they're compatible with me


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> +1 for the motley crue reference !
> Who wants to make a blob fish sona now?


Those things are ugly. They looked depressed to.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm curios to see what a anthro blob fish  would look like exactly.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> Those things are ugly. They looked depressed to.



Whaaat?! Blob fish are cute


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

My Fursona's a wolf.

As for discovering it.. I love wolves, as they are extremely loyal creatures. They show affection when they want to and scold when they get pissed. That and the fact the fact that they are beautiful creatures to watch.

In a way, the wolf represents myself in a lot of aspects, especially the loyal part. They have life-long partners, and stay loyal to their mates. So I guess I just naturally drifted towards that of the wolf.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> Or the billions and billions of foxes.



Yeah, that's been nagging me a lot, because I really want to have a fox fursona but I also have to somehow make it original compared to all the other ones


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Yeah, that's been nagging me a lot, because I really want to have a fox fursona but I also have to somehow make it original compared to all the other ones


Now now there's no need for that. Originality is good but it shouldn't be something you should be obsessed over. Making your fursona stand out somehow could potentially ruin it. Just make your fursona the way you like it and don't frown that he blends in. Although if do you want to make your fox fursona original just make em straight.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 23, 2017)

Both my first and second (current) 'sona: I always felt *very* attracted with those dragon artworks... The feeling is so strong it made me want to become one, so I designed the couple.

Ocassionally I wish I had an alligator instead... They've been my favorite animal since kindergarten, and still are.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Feb 25, 2017)

Uuuh ever since I was a kid I always had a fascination with the Poptart commercials where the kids did their little gimmicks to eat the live poptart people.

It not only inspired me to draw (which is where my toon-styled art comes from), but it also shaped my entire concept of art which is exactly why I become such a devoted fan


----------

